# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Новый изюм! Впадаем в детство!

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок 4 в 1 (для юбилея, корпоратива, свадьбы и даже выпускного) :*

*«Да, было детство в наше время, не то что…»*

*Ах, как хочется, порой вернуться в ту самую счастливую пору,  имя которой  - ДЕТСТВО… Хочется??? 

Тогда  начинаем  ШАЛИТЬ!!! 

Достаем любимые игрушки, присутствуем на   разборках  из-за ведерка в песочнице  и  устраиваем ДЕТСАДОВСКОЕ МЕГА-ШОУ !!!  

В общем,   друзья, ВПАДАТЬ в ДЕТСТВО будем всем коллективом. 
Причем, обстоятельно и со знанием дела!!!*

БЛОК  УНИВЕРСАЛЕН!!! 

*На СВАДЬБЕ* - он  станет отличным фрагментом для выбора нянек, собирателей денег на детей 
(как вам больше нравится)

*На ЮБИЛЕЕ* - сам доктор прописал его делать, когда речь идет о детстве именинника.

*На КОРПОРАТИВЕ*  - этот блок заставит баловаться и хохотать даже очень серьёзных дядей и тётей!!!

*На ВЫПУСКНОМ* - да - по взрослели дети, НО...... так ли это?!

продолжительность блока 15 - 20 минут

*В комплект входит музыкальное оформление,ВИДЕО и подробное описание конкурса.*

_ ( на видео показано, что этот блок можно проводить и в ресторане с маленькой площадкой. 
Спасибо Елене Львовне, которая его предоставила.)_

Стоимость комплекта 1 500 рублей.
*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Курица

Леночка, я, наверное, буду первой, которая "отчитается" о проведении твоего нового блока.
Удалось сделать его дважды.
Первый раз -на юбилейном ужине в честь 30-летия девушки, где он прекрасно вписался в блок "Прощания с Детством".



> этот блок можно проводить и в ресторане с маленькой площадкой.


Кстати, места в домике на базе отдыха тоже было маловато,но нам его вполне хватило :Aga: 
И, по реакции гостей, им там очень даже понравилось! И нам с юбиляршей они показались такими....мммм...лапочками!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/4662283.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/4690955.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4682763.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/4673547.jpg[/IMG] 

Во второй раз это была свадьба, малочисленная, но его я "вплела" уже после сбора на деток, как бы показав в перспективе, что им, молодым родителям, предстоит пережить вновь...вспоминали о детстве и даже оказались в детском саду...

ЧЕМ меня всегда привлекают Ленины "вещи"? Стоит провести -практически "с листа", прочитав и "вьехав" в ситуацию, влюбляешься в это нехитрое, с юмором прописанное и продуманное действо.
Гости, отвечая на вопросы ведущей, как на машине времени переносятся в то время, когда деревья были большими, а они- маленькими, и, сами того не заметив, становятся главными героями на детском утреннике :Meeting:  :Yahoo: 

Лена, дай Бог тебе здововья и дальше творить и радовать нас, почитателей твоего таланта, новыми придумками :Tender: !!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, я, наверное, буду первой, которая "отчитается" о проведении твоего нового блока.
> Удалось сделать его дважды.
> 
> Лена, дай Бог тебе здововья и дальше творить и радовать нас, почитателей твоего таланта, новыми придумками!!!


Танюша, милая....  не представляешь КАК до мурашек приятно слышать,что пользуешься моим материалом. :Tender: 
Важна твоя оценка, а отчёт просто окрыляет!!!
Да ещё и фотографии СРАЗУ!!!! Спасибо!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:  
а новое - УЖЕ есть, жду видео. Да да..... будут эксклюзивы :Blush2: 
с ув. Елена.

----------


## Януська

Леночка, я тоже хочу спасибо сказать за этот чудесный блок! Так тепло и душевно он прошел у меня вчера на свадьбе!

----------


## Львовна

А я уже опробовала этот замечатетельный блок на разных компаниях! На корпорпативе у мировых судей, на золотом юбилее и на свадьбе. Очень разные люди , разный социальный статус, разные возрастные категории, но везде блок пошел просто на ура! Хочу сказать, что блок действительно вкусный-превкусный и УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ  :Yahoo:  Леночка, спасибо тебе за твои супер- идеи!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, я тоже хочу спасибо сказать за этот чудесный блок! Так тепло и душевно он прошел у меня вчера на свадьбе!





> А я уже опробовала этот замечатетельный блок на разных компаниях!


Яночка, Леночка - спасибо Вам!!!! Спасибо за отзывы. :Tender:  
А я сегодня провела блок с новой студийной записью - было прикольно.... буду работать именно с ней. :Yes4:

----------


## Татьянка

:Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Ты- ГЕНИАЛЬНА!!!!! ну... это впрочем, уже аксиома. Доказывать никому ничего не надо. Очень вкусный, изЮмительный блок. Спасибо Ленусик, при первой же возможности постараюсь "урвать" фото и видео.

----------


## Уралочка

> Ты- ГЕНИАЛЬНА!!!!! ну... это впрочем, уже аксиома. Доказывать никому ничего не надо. Очень вкусный, изЮмительный блок. Спасибо Ленусик, при первой же возможности постараюсь "урвать" фото и видео.


Татьяна - спасибо :Blush2:  Я надеюсь многим понравится он, хотя стили ведения у всех разные.
А вот фото и видео увидеть очень хотелось :Blush2:   с ув. Елена.

----------


## гармашева26

Леночка, прочитала блок  :Ok:  Очень нравятся ваши  программы: просто, доступно,понятно.Спасибо!!!Танец для дошколят- супер.Сама работаю музруком :flower:  Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, прочитала блок  Очень нравятся ваши  программы: просто, доступно,понятно.Спасибо!!!Танец для дошколят- супер.Сама работаю музруком Спасибо!


Галина,спасибо!!! Буду счастлива,если блок полюбится и приживётся :Blush2: . С ув. Елена.

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка,денежки перевела сегодня в 13.30 ! Жду с нетерпением новый изюм! Очень хочу скорей получить этот блок! Уверенна он СУПЕР,как и все твои работы!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка,денежки перевела сегодня в 13.30 ! Жду с нетерпением новый изюм! Очень хочу скорей получить этот блок! Уверенна он СУПЕР,как и все твои работы!!!!!!


Ссылочка в личке,качайте. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, здравствуй! В прошлом году я была твоей активной клиенткой, все вложенные капиталы принесли свои дивиденды)))). Спасибо. Так что друзья, не жалейте, покупайте Ленины конфетки. И вопрос - "Детство" на выпускные вечера подойдет? И на свадьбу в стиле СССР? ( по музыке)

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, здравствуй! В прошлом году я была твоей активной клиенткой, все вложенные капиталы принесли свои дивиденды)))). Спасибо. Так что друзья, не жалейте, покупайте Ленины конфетки. И вопрос - "Детство" на выпускные вечера подойдет? И на свадьбу в стиле СССР? ( по музыке)


Наталья,спасибо за отзыв. :Tender:  
По поводу детства.... ДА...ДА -  можно и на выпускном провести, и на свадьбе.... да хоть где!.... изменив лишь цель:
выявляете нянек или тех, кто лучше погрузился в своё детство. с ув. Елена.

----------


## дюймовка

совершенно универсальная  програмка(вещью язык не поворачивается назвать)
я заметила на видео как люди переставали жевать и с радость втянулись в действие!
вкусняшка!
действительно изюминка!
и ведущему легко проводить-не нужно разжёвывать гостям иногда неадекватным
короче 5+5+5+5+

----------


## Уралочка

> совершенно универсальная  програмка
> короче 5+5+5+5+


 Ниночка - спасибо за оценку. Сама - просто балдею от ЭТОГО материала. :Tender:

----------


## дюймовка

Ленусь! слов благодарности таких нет чтоб выразить тебе восхищение!
вчера была неподьёмная компания-от 55 и выше(обычно мой любимый контингент!)
начала"детство"...и понеслось!!!
застолка длилась аж полчаса-как начали все выкрикивать СВОЁ! зацепило-насмеялись!
потом добили  показательным выступлением
спасибо спасибо спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> зацепило-насмеялись!
> потом добили  показательным выступлением
> спасибо спасибо спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


И я обожаю этот блок!!!! :Yahoo:  Да да.... кстати..немного переделала студийную запись - усовершенствовала.... так что, если что..стучитесь. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ritulya993

Лена, снова к тебе стучусь. Из всех предполагаемых вариантов остановилась на твоем "Детстве". Юбилеев всегда много и примечательно, что друзей детства среди гостей очень мало или вообще нет. А так хочется вернуть юбиляру хоть мгновение дества. Надеюсь, что твой блок поможет в этом. Завтра отправлю денежку, карта 1545 моя! загляни, проверь, ладнышко!?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, снова к тебе стучусь. Из всех предполагаемых вариантов остановилась на твоем "Детстве". Юбилеев всегда много и примечательно, что друзей детства среди гостей очень мало или вообще нет. А так хочется вернуть юбиляру хоть мгновение дества. Надеюсь, что твой блок поможет в этом. Завтра отправлю денежку, карта 1545 моя! загляни, проверь, ладнышко!?


Ритуль, конечно!!!! (но ты всё равно мне напиши, что это ты :Blush2: )  Уверяю - блок ОЧЕНЬ понравится!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

*Вот фотографии с юбилея.*

----------


## Уралочка

*Я никогда не расстанусь с этим блоком...вот ещё фотографии.*
*ЭМОЦИИ...*

----------


## Я&нина

Приобрела...и впала в детство)))))))))))в хорошем смысле этого слова! блок легкий, без заморочек, веселый -всё как нравится гостям! У Лены всегда так, правильно сказали выше-просто бери и проводи! и сразу становишься  обожаем всеми гостями)) Это Лена своими авторскими штучками заставляет, чтобы нас ведущих полюбили сразу!  спасибо, Леночка!

----------


## Уралочка

> Приобрела...и впала в детство)))))))))))в хорошем смысле этого слова! блок легкий, без заморочек, веселый -всё как нравится гостям! У Лены всегда так, правильно сказали выше-просто бери и проводи! и сразу становишься  обожаем всеми гостями)) Это Лена своими авторскими штучками заставляет, чтобы нас ведущих полюбили сразу!  спасибо, Леночка!


Ниночка, спасибо за отзыв!!!!! Очень приятно слышать от тебя такие слова. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Львовна

МОИ ДЕТОЧКИ)))

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4944811.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4928427.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4916139.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4979626.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4924330.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Леночка, здравствуйте! Я из Украины, очень хочется приобрести этот блок....очень понравились фото, уже сама представляю как это зажигательно. Подскажите как, т.к. еще ничего не покупала.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите как, т.к. еще ничего не покупала.


*Дуэт ЮЛиАНА*, Юля, Леночка сейчас на Тамадее в Новосибирске, поэтому подождите еще пару дней-она вернётся и ответит.
А сам принцип такой-в первом посте темы есть цена блока и реквизиты. С Украины, я знаю, можно осуществить перевод типа "Колибри" или "Золотая Корона", или еще какой-либо...При получении вам будет выслана ссылка на материал. Всё просто :Meeting: 

Поэтому-пока узнавайте, какие переводы у вас в городе можно сделать в Россию, и ожидайте нашу замечательную кудесницу со встречи друзей в реале! :Aga:

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Спасибо,все поняла.... :Girl Blum2:  хочу этот блок использовать на выпускном и юбилеях,подойдет???
 Вы как всегда на чеку, так приятно, когда о тебе так заботятся.....благодарю!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> хочу этот блок использовать на выпускном и юбилеях,подойдет???


да, вполне. С разными подводками-везде. И на свадьбе-тоже :Aga: 



> Вы как всегда на чеку


 :Victory:  :Grin: миссия у меня такая :Meeting:  - всегда быть начеку!!

----------


## Ангелин@

Леночка, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за данный блок...это так душевно!!! Воспоминание о детстве проходит очень энергично, весело, все получают 100% позитив...А главное его можно использовать на любом мероприятии...еще раз СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> *Дуэт ЮЛиАНА*, Юля, Леночка сейчас на Тамадее в Новосибирске
> Поэтому-пока узнавайте, какие переводы у вас в городе можно сделать в Россию, и ожидайте нашу замечательную кудесницу со встречи друзей в реале!


Танюшенька моя - спасибо, что ответила.  :Tender: 
Я только приехала с семинара. По поводу перевода - так у нас Золотая корона есть. Можно перевести на неё.




> Леночка, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за данный блок...это так душевно!!! Воспоминание о детстве проходит очень энергично, весело, все получают 100% позитив...А главное его можно использовать на любом мероприятии...еще раз СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Большое спасибо!!!!! Ужжасно приятно!!!! Сама в восторге от этого блока!!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка, блок отличный!!!!!! Как всегда душевно и тепло порассуждали о детстве!!!! А музыкальная часть, вызвала  бурю позитивных эмоций в  зале!!!!
                                                                                                Леночка, спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, блок отличный!!!!!! Как всегда душевно и тепло порассуждали о детстве!!!! А музыкальная часть, вызвала  бурю позитивных эмоций в  зале!!!!
>                                                                                                 Леночка, спасибо!!!!!!!!!


Просто счастлива,что нравится моё творчество... а вот музыку писала в студии - специально - эксклюзив :Grin:  
100% ни у кого нет такой штучки - только здесь :Yahoo:

----------


## Александрия

Ленуська!!!!Вот от этого момента я не просто "балдю", я впадаю в настоящий ржачный экстаз!!!Универсальная штучка!!!Но такая, которая рвет залы!!!Взрослые тети и дяди, реально впадают в детство!!!Здесь и приглашенных артистов не надо)))Лена, повторюсь еще раз, ТЫ ГЕНИЙ!!! :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Татьянка

На гостях еще не опробовала, но на себе "обкатала"!!!! Офигенные ощущения. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Света Д.

Лена, СПАСИБО!!!! Блок потрясающий!!!! Но больше всего мне понравилась , понравился , не знаю как правильно сказать , ПЕСНЯ - ТАНЕЦ. Так как я никогда и ничего не беру в чистом виде от автора. Эту ПЕСНЮ - ТАНЕЦ я уже трансформирую на копоратив, юбилей , как перетанцовку на конец игрового блока, на любой выкуп на свадьбе, ну и , конечно, ГАДАНИЕ НА ДЕТЕЙ. Девчонки, ещё раз повторю ЭТА ВЕЩЬ- ПРОСТО ФУРОР!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленуська!!!!Вот от этого момента я не просто "балдю", я впадаю в настоящий ржачный экстаз!!!


Да...в экстазе сегодня на свадьбе были все :Yahoo:  Сама балдю.... :Yes4:  :Blush2: 




> на себе "обкатала"!!!! Офигенные ощущения.


Это точно  :Grin: 




> ЭТА ВЕЩЬ- ПРОСТО ФУРОР!!!!!


Спасибооо!!!!!

Девочки - не представляете как приятно читать Ваши впечатления!!!!! Просто счастлива,что мой материал используется в работе. с ув. Елена.

----------


## sokolixa

Сегодня убедилась, что впадать в детство с успехом могут гости даже не из самой драйвовой компании. И делают это с большииим удовольствием!
Так что блок - стопроцентно выигрышный!
Ленусик, спасибо огроменное!!! :flower:

----------


## sadzhanna

Леночка, а можно этот блок использовать на выпускном балу?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, а можно этот блок использовать на выпускном балу?


Ещё как можно... впадать в детство может каждый и в любом возрасте. :Yes4:

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Вчера на юбилее провела этот блок.....супер !!!!Участвовали и дети  и взрослые. Блок действительно универсальный, можно проводить на любом празднике, в любой компании. Выручалочка!!! Одним словом я теперь с ним на коне :Ok: 
Леночка, огромное спасибо, за такой драйв!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gha

Лена, оправила сегодня деньги за блок, очень хочется побыстрее его посмотреть!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, оправила сегодня деньги за блок, очень хочется побыстрее его посмотреть!


Денежки на месте...ссылочка в личке. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Рида

Блок офигенный!Рвет зал в клочья!У каждого есть что вспомнить в детстве, а те моменты которые  в этом блоке- дороги каждому!Леночка, спасибо тебе за твой мегамозг, в котором рождаются такие простые , но гениальные вещи!

----------


## Инна Ткачук

Это бесценный материал, который придумала и так красиво преподнесла Леночка. Я сама как будто побывала в своём детстве. Когда мы с дочерью репетировали танец, то смеялись до слёз, до коликов в животе. Моя дочь - очень избирательна в оценках и я прислушиваюсь к её мнению, как представителю молодёжи. Леночка, ей ВСЁ ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ. А что творят гости, если бы вы только это видели! И знаете, что самое важное? То, что одинаково горят глаза счастьем и радостью и у старшего поколения, и у молодежи, когда они отправляются в своё детство. Это именно Леночка даёт им такую возможность благодаря своей изумительной программе. Лена, не перестаю благодарить тебя за твой талант, за твою добрейшую душу. Успехов тебе, солнышко!

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки,спасибо за отзывы. :Tender:  
У меня ни один вечер не обходится без этого блока..вот ещё фотографии - смотрите.

----------


## Мальвина13

Леночка,и я спешу написать тебе слова благодарности за твой талант.Сегодня на юбилее опробовала сразу три твои изюминки и всё прошло на ура,"Детство"  просто порвало всех, и участников, и гостей. БлагоДарю!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roonka

Леночка!!!!!  Твои "Няньки" - ЭТО  МЕГА, СУПЕР, КЛАСС!!!!!  "няньки"  так отжигали, а гости просто от смеха лежали пАдстАлом!!! Гениальный  блок, впрочем, как и все твои ГЕНИАЛЬНЫЕ выдумки!!!!   СПАСИБО за твое творчество!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка!!!!!  Твои "Няньки" - ЭТО  МЕГА, СУПЕР, КЛАСС!!!!!


Леночка, спасибо!!! Не буду отрицать - Няньки - бомба!!!! Фото классное!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Ольга FOX

Лена, Лена, Леночка! Забежала в гости, чтобы поблагодарить тебя! Спасибо, дорогая, что ты так талантлива и щедра! 
Гости впадают в Детство с большим удовольствием ... невозможно остановить! Лёгкий игровой момент, а сколько неподдельных эмоций дарят участники этой забавы всем гостям, на любом торжестве!!!  
 Пусть твой "Саквояж развлечений" постоянно пополняется новым изюмом, что делает нашу работу интереснее, а праздники добрее!

----------


## ТАМАДЕЙКА

Лена-это ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!! "Да, было детство в наше время..."-"гвоздь" программы!!!!Гости всегда в полном восторге!!!!!!!!Леночка, с превеликой благодарностью!!!!!!!

----------


## dimo

Леночка как мне быть как мне его получить, надо куда то денежку отправить и .....

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка как мне быть как мне его получить, надо куда то денежку отправить и .....


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4818430 - здесь счёт, на который перечисляются деньги. 
как перечислите, пишите и получите ссылочку. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

Вот и с выпускных первые фотографии. Ни одно мероприятие не обходится без детства - обожаюююю!!!!! 9 класс.

----------


## devir

Здравствуйте всем! Лена, огромное ВАМ спасибо за прекрасный игровой блок! Гости с удовольствием играли как дети, желающих оказалось больше чем карточек, одна пара сама придумала игрушку, хоккей. Прошло очень весело! Проводил на юбилее 55 лет, не смотря на солидную компанию игра прошла на УРА!

----------


## Я&нина

Спасибо еще раз)))))))))))))

----------


## леди диана

Только приехала с выпускного,эмоции через край,как вовремя я взяла эту шикарную штуку в работу. Мои выпускники и их мамы так оттанцевали утренник,это надо было видеть. Лена,уже,наверное,в сотый раз,спасибо!!!! За все вкусные штуки твои!.Скоро приду опять)

----------


## Уралочка

Нинуль, спасибо за фото!!! девочки, спасибо за отчёты.... 

по этому блоку можно бесконечно выставлять фото, так как без него я жить не могу :Grin:

----------


## ира10

ЛЕНОЧКА! И Я СПЕШУ ОТЧИТАТЬСЯ! ХОТЬ ДЕТИ И БЫЛИ У МЕНЯ НА ВЫПУСКНОМ НЕМНОЖЕЧКО НЕАКТИВНЫЕ, НО ТВОЙ БЛОК ДЕТСТВО СДЕЛАЛ СВОЕ НУЖНОЕ ДЕЛО!!! ТАНЦЕВАЛИ КАК МИЛЕНЬКИЕ И ИЗОБРАЖАЛИ НА УРА!!!!ОСОБЕННО КОНЬ С СОЛДАТОМ(ОН ПОЧЕМУ ТО РАНЕНЫЙ ПОЛУЧИЛСЯ) ХОХОТ СТОЯЛ........ ФОТО  У МЕНЯ НЕТ, А ЖАЛЬ... СПАСИБО ЛЕНОЧКА ЗА ШЕДЕВР!!!!!! НЕ УСПЕВАЕШЬ ПРИВЫКНУТЬ К ТВОИМ ИЗЮМИЩАМ!!!! А ТЫ УЖЕ НОВОГО НАВОЯЛА!!!!!ТВОРИ И РАДУЙ НАРОД!!!!!

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Я никогда не расстанусь с этим блоком...вот ещё фотографии.  ЭМОЦИИ...


Лен, давно приглядываюсь к этому блоку! И фотографии шикарные!!! Похоже надо приобрести его!

----------


## Татьянка

*Светлая Лань*, 
Конечно надо!!! Я провожу его на ВСЕХ мероприятиях!!! Меняю подводку и все!!! Блок  супер!!! Уралочка, ты гений и тя ЛЮ!!!!

----------


## Люсьен2011

Ну вот и я окунулась в детство.Лена, СПАСИБО!!!! Блок потрясающий!!!!

----------


## Вожатенок

Дорогая Леночка!! Дорогая наша Уралочка!! очень давно лежал у меня твой детский блок, но смогла его реализовать только недавно. Спешу отчитаться, тк все прошло замечательно!! Гости смеялись от души, участники себя почувствовали детками. Ты такая умничка, что создаешь подобное!!! Дай Бог тебе здоровья и счастья!!!

----------


## анечк@

Ленусь!Я тоже теперь могу кого угодно прям в детство!Клеееееев! А песенка ваще крутая!Так ржали мы с диджеем на последней свадьбе!Видеооператор слезы вытирал.Компания попалась суперартистичная одно удовольствие с такими работать. А ты как всегда супермегаумница и красавица!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Решила выставить концовочу блока, что бы было понятно  ЧТО ТАМ))) :Grin: 
в комплекте 2 видео.. второе со взрослой компанией, а также 2 варианта записи (на ЭТОМ видео ремикс)

----------


## Fomkina

Лена,спасибо за твой блок"Впадаем в детство"!!!СуперРРРРРРРРРРР!!!!Обожаю этот момент.Вот несколько фото с мероприятий
[IMG]http://*********org/6452729m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/6252586m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/6474232m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/6237226m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/6447608m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена,спасибо за твой блок"Впадаем в детство"!!!СуперРРРРРРРРРРР!!!!Обожаю этот момент.Вот несколько фото с мероприятий


Танюша - спасибо. Смотрю, у тебя с небольшими изменениями - отлично!!!!! :Yahoo:  Эмоции на лицо!!! :Grin:

----------


## Анжелика.

Лена, хочу купить твой блок. Не знаю как оплатить правда. Как ты относишься к системе Western Union?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, хочу купить твой блок. Не знаю как оплатить правда. Как ты относишься к системе Western Union?


Отлично!!! мои данные. Гильмутдинова Елена Владимировна. Челябинская область. г.Сатка. (+79222377196) с ув. Елена.

----------


## Анжелика.

Лена, пришла поблагодарить тебя за этот прекрасный блок! Провела на свадьбе, выбирали нянек для будущего малыша(невеста была в интересном положении  :Tender: )! Вобщем все эмоции так и не опишешь, так как блок для меня новый, я жутко волновалась, но Леночка, это было нечто! Няньки просто порвали зал! Хохот стоял такой, что к нам поднимались люди с первого этажа, посмотреть, что-ж такое у нас происходит  :Taunt:  Честно говоря, я даже ничего под себя не стала переделывать, запустила блок как есть, только добавила ещё одну игрушку - юлу(волчок),ПОТОМУ КАК ИГРАТЬ ВЫШЛО МНОГО НАРОДУ, некоторых пришлось даже отсеивать  :Blush2: ! Блок прошёл на одном дыхании, классно, зажигательно... просто потрясающе! Спасибо огромное за этот блок и за подаренные мне овации гостей! Бонусом ко всему - заказ на юбилей в декабре и годовщину свадьбы в январе! Ещё раз огромнейшее СПАСИБО!!! 
Вот к сожалению фоток я кажется так и не дождусь, свадьба была в октябре, я уже тогда хотела бежать к тебе с благодарностью, но надеялась хоть пару фото показать.  :Tu:

----------

Уралочка (07.02.2016)

----------


## olya.pan

леночка живу в украине можно ли мне купить твои прекрасные фишки

----------


## Уралочка

> леночка живу в украине можно ли мне купить твои прекрасные фишки


Ответила в личном сообщении. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Юлия 80

Я теперь тоже счастливая обладательница"Впадаем в детство". Леночка,спасибо Вам за юмор и за продуманность блоков! Блок очень понравился,особой подготовки не требует,реквизит,наверняка, у всех в закромах такой есть. Я смеялась уже,когда читала первый раз,а уж что будет,когда "на дело" с этим блоком пойду....)))) Ну после него точно надо людям дать просмеяться минут десять! Спасибо,Лена за этот блок!

----------

Уралочка (17.02.2016)

----------


## габриэль

Большое спасибо за такоеееее!!!!!!  В детство в падали с удовольствием. Соединила их (с подсказки конечно) с песнями-стишками. Все прошло на ура. Спасибо за ваше творчество.

----------

Уралочка (28.03.2017)

----------


## Гваделупа

> Лена, пришла поблагодарить тебя за этот прекрасный блок! Провела на свадьбе, выбирали нянек для будущего малыша(невеста была в интересном положении )! Вобщем все эмоции так и не опишешь, так как блок для меня новый, я жутко волновалась, но Леночка, это было нечто! Няньки просто порвали зал! Хохот стоял такой, что к нам поднимались люди с первого этажа, посмотреть, что-ж такое у нас происходит  Честно говоря, я даже ничего под себя не стала переделывать, запустила блок как есть, только добавила ещё одну игрушку - юлу(волчок),ПОТОМУ КАК ИГРАТЬ ВЫШЛО МНОГО НАРОДУ, некоторых пришлось даже отсеивать ! Блок прошёл на одном дыхании, классно, зажигательно... просто потрясающе! Спасибо огромное за этот блок и за подаренные мне овации гостей! Бонусом ко всему - заказ на юбилей в декабре и годовщину свадьбы в январе! Ещё раз огромнейшее СПАСИБО!!! 
> Вот к сожалению фоток я кажется так и не дождусь, свадьба была в октябре, я уже тогда хотела бежать к тебе с благодарностью, но надеялась хоть пару фото показать.


Воот, ну, ооочень интригующий отзыв. Прямо руки чешутся приобрести.

----------

